# Dock iPad 2 disponible ?



## franck751 (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si les docks pour iPad 2 sont disponibles aux Apple Store du Louvre de l'Opéra. J'essaie de les appeler , mais l'attente est interminable...

Merci

_Edit : je viens finalement d'avoir le Store Opéra au bout du fil. Ils n'ont pas reçu le dock, ils ne savent absolument pas quend ils vont les recevoir et conseillent donc de commender sur le store en ligne_


----------

